# Largest Species of Scorpions?



## Trexer (Apr 6, 2008)

Was just wondering what the biggest species of scorpions are? i know Emps are one of them but what others are there? Can anyone post some pics etc?


----------



## Steven Valys (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you mean by "large?"  Are you referring to length or bulk?


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Flat rocks are close the the largest.


----------



## Steven Valys (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=18991&highlight=largest+scorpion


----------



## magikscorps (Apr 7, 2008)

no no no................ Heterometus swammerdami..adults get 11.5 in  Ill post pics shortly


----------



## magikscorps (Apr 7, 2008)

He's a sub adult


----------



## Trexer (Apr 7, 2008)

I was thinking both bulk and length tbh , thanks btw steven, sorry for bringing it up again, didnt see that post


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Apr 7, 2008)

_Picture removed due to copyright violation_

Big Pandinus Dictator (not mine)


----------



## Trexer (Apr 8, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## Cyris69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet God! That thing is freaking massive. I'd love to get a hold of a true emp, not the dwarfs in the trade.


----------



## Trexer (Apr 8, 2008)

Aye i think i've seen a comparison picture on this forum somewhere of a true emp next to one of those dwarf ones, Bring on the true emps!


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 8, 2008)

Trexer said:


> Aye i think i've seen a comparison picture on this forum somewhere of a true emp next to one of those dwarf ones


i would like to see a photo of this as 8o) i didn't know there was a diff...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 8, 2008)

Theres really not a "true emp" like a lot of scorpion species size is different among different population that occupy different niches.
-Eddy


----------



## Crono (Apr 8, 2008)

It's near the bottom 
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2402

Cheers
Dave


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 8, 2008)

exactly 2 different niches. The savanah is the typical pet trade one. I'm just trying to imply that it's not a "True" emp it's just another type of emp.
-Eddy


----------



## Crono (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, don't get me wrong man, I multitask and hit reply before you posted, but never got around to finishing until after you posted. I get distracted easily, I wasn't trying to imply anything with the post

You're dead on about there being no "True" Emp based on size alone (or even color for that matter). I just wanted to make sure that everyone could see the difference between biotypes. (That said there is a lot that a single picture doesn't tell you)


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats true, I've seen that posted here some time ago. Also that picture of the P. dictator doesn't show it's average size either. I'm taking some notes on a specific scorpion species here in CA on size differences vs location.
-Eddy


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow, thank you guys, y'all rock! :clap: i learn something new every time i visit the scorp forum. interesting the huge difference between the savannah and the forest form.


----------



## Trexer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bring on the forest forms


----------



## Nikos (Apr 9, 2008)

magikscorps said:


> He's a sub adult


That looks adult to me


----------



## scotty (Apr 9, 2008)

http://royalsociety.org/news.asp?id=7282

This one was pretty large


----------



## Crono (Apr 9, 2008)

That isn't really a scorpion, Eurypterids aren't even classified as arachnids. 
It's still pretty cool all the same. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I have a few Forest emps.  I also have a big female that I think is gravid but she was in a terr with a bunch of the little ones in the pet store and recently molted in the wild before she was caught.  I hope she mated in her "genetic" group out in the wild before one of those smaller ones got to her.  But since she recently molted, there's a good chance one of the little ones got to her in the terr.  I like how it says in that article, "..that makes it the biggest arthropod ever to evolved.."  I'm finally catching on to comments like this.  They don't know that.  It was just discovered.  They don't know what else has been here.  Prob just a bad way they said it but I hear comments like this too often.


----------



## Trexer (Apr 9, 2008)

Post pics of your emps mate


----------



## Aztek (Apr 9, 2008)

Reeeepost


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 9, 2008)

OK I just took another pic of them in a Tupperware container.  I mean they're not "that" big but they caught my attention so I bought them.  Two are 6 inches base of tail to tip of the carapace, the other two are about 5.5 or a little more.  I had to put a grav female in a separate container.  She tried to kill another female right away.  If the females are gravid and are use to being by themselves, they will kill other scorps that come near if the other doesn't run away, at least these are like that.  I'll post the pic later, have to load it.

It's hard to catch the "real-time visual" size of things with a camera, even next to tape measure but here's another pic anyway.


----------



## Trexer (Apr 10, 2008)

They look nice


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 10, 2008)

what do you mean "tried to kill". I've posted this a few times but why not post it again. A number of emps will always initially fight. Even if they were group together and then removed and then reintroduced. They'll fight and the best thing to do is...enjoy the show. Let them fight and look over them to make sure it doesn't get out of hand. Remember they are immune to their own venom. Eventually they'll stop hiding and 9/10 times they even become room mates...sharing hides and all.
-Eddy


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, they are pretty cool.  Yeah, they don't know what "killing" means so I guess it's best to say that there was an accident.  I had a male that died, not from venom but he bled to death.  I've seen and have the small ones in groups pushing and giving light pinches to each other but these big females aren't reaching over to push with the end of their metasoma, they are trying to sting, and the pinches don't look like warning pinches to me.  I'm not taking any more chances with these bigger ones.  I do have smaller ones together with no probs.  I'm going to play it safe with these.  I often kept two of these bigger ones together but I never see them hanging around each other like the smaller ones.  I know ...they are all emps but it's what I've been seeing.  When I found two of the big ones in the store, the two where each in a separate deli container, not in the same terr with all the smaller ones, same price.  I didn't ask why but I'm wondering if they were not "getting along" as well with the others.  I mean the males tolerate each other but it just looks like they would much rather have some distance.  These females are even less tolerant.  I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 10, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> I think I have a few Forest emps.  I also have a big female that I think is gravid but she was in a terr with a bunch of the little ones in the pet store and recently molted in the wild before she was caught.  I hope she mated in her "genetic" group out in the wild before one of those smaller ones got to her.  But since she recently molted, there's a good chance one of the little ones got to her in the terr.  I like how it says in that article, "..that makes it the biggest arthropod ever to evolved.."  I'm finally catching on to comments like this.  They don't know that.  It was just discovered.  They don't know what else has been here.  Prob just a bad way they said it but I hear comments like this too often.


like when they state for a fact that megarachnae was the largest spider ever then find out it wasnt even a spider but more closely related to a crab lol


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 10, 2008)

I know what you mean.  The radio, TV media, whatever, say this or that and the first thing I do is say, " ..hey that's interesting.."  Then ...hey wait a minute, how do they know that?  They so many times throw theories out there as fact and a year or two later, they change their mind.  Ahh, I'm being too cynical, we're all trying to find answers, that's cool.


----------

